# Swithc Mac Intel -> power pc g4



## titigrou (31 Mars 2007)

Hello!
Voilà, je possède un mini intel code duo, 512 de ram, ainsi qu'un powerbook g4, 1ghz 1024 de ram. Je me sers en alternance des deux, et je dois reconnaitre que le G4 tourne aussi bien, sinon mieux que le macintel (les deux sont sous tiger).
Je pense de plus en plus à repasser au power pc, si possible sur un G4 tournesol, mais j'ai quelques petites questions sur ces derniers...
Tout d'abord, est il possible, de brancher un écran secondaire, et eventuellement faire du bi écran avec un tournesol?
ensuite, est ce que, à long terme, le power pc ne vas pas mourir? Je veux dire par là, Léopard fonctionnera sur un G4, mais est ce que le succésseur de léopard (je m'y prends assez tot!) fonctionnera... J'ai peur de me retrouver avec une machine obselette d'ici 3 ans...
Dernière question, est il aisé de changer le graveur dvd sur un tournesol et d'y ajouter de la ram? au passage, savez vous quelle est la limite de ram pour un tournesol?


----------



## naas (31 Mars 2007)

je te conseille de faire passer ton mac mini &#224; 1Go de ram 
parce que le tournesol vraiment cela rame...


----------



## Mafsou (31 Mars 2007)

Idem, un peu de RAM lui fera grand bien... Et pourquoi pas un dur en 7200. Ca te coutera bien moins cher qu'un iMac vieillissant niveau perf', et sera bien plus performant sur le court et long terme.


----------



## Bobias (1 Avril 2007)

Bof, "le Tournesol, &#231;a rame", &#231;a d&#233;pend de quel Tournesol on parle... 

S&#251;r que si on parle des tout premiers &#224; 700 Mhz, c'est maintenant un peu limite... Mais le mien, &#224; 1,25 Ghz (+ un petit upgrade tout r&#233;cemment :love: ), tourne plus que bien avec la 10.4.9... Et est d'une stabilit&#233; &#224; toute &#233;preuve !   

Cela dit, c'est vrai que passer d'un Mac derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration (Intel) &#224; un G4, aujourd'hui, c'est un peu faire le chemin inverse... Peut-&#234;tre pas l'id&#233;e de l'ann&#233;e, mais apr&#232;s tout, &#224; toi de voir.  Pour ce qui est de Leopard, avec des Mac &#224; plus de 1 Ghz, je pense (j'esp&#232;re) que &#231;a va passer sans probl&#232;me... Avec un bon disque dur (7200t/min et cache m&#233;moire de 8mo, voire 16 Mo, encore mieux...  ) et la m&#233;moire ad&#233;quate (au moins 1 Go), &#231;a devrait bien se passer...

Pour ce qui est de ton Mac Intel, ajouter de la m&#233;moire comme on te l'a indiqu&#233; ci-dessus, c'est d&#233;j&#224; une bonne id&#233;e...

Si tu t'obstines avec le G4, fais bien attention de ne pas prendre les plus anciens. Pour l'ajout de RAM et le changement de graveur, jette un oeil &#224; ce post, tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant...  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=165522&highlight=iMac+upgrade

@ ++

Nico


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2007)

Difficile de r&#233;pondre....

Le tournesol fonctionne encore tr&#232;s bien (je n'arrive pas &#224; me faire &#224; l'id&#233;e que je vais devoir abandonner le mien, en 800 MHz , et il va falloir qu'Apple sorte un iMac avec un design aussi classe pour me d&#233;cider!) et il pr&#233;sente l'avantage (pour certains) de savoir utiliser MacOS 9, soit via Classic, soit en d&#233;marrant sous OS9 (ce qui me permet de l'utiliser en PlayStation avec VirtualGameStation que j'avais achet&#233; &#224; Connectix avant que Sony ne rach&#232;te ce produit pour l'enterrer...)

Par contre, il est bien de l'upgrader un peu. En particulier un disque 7200 tr/mn lui donne un coup de jeune tr&#232;s sensible, et on en profite pour mettre un graveur DVD up-to-date et le mettre au max de ram.

Voil&#224; cel&#224; &#233;tant dit, la carte graphique est quand m&#234;me limit&#233;e (32 Mo de Vram....), les mod&#232;les comme le mien n'ont pas d'usb2, ils n'ont qu'une carte Airport 11 Mb/s, .... et quoi qu'on en dise, Apple va sans doute cesser de supporter les puces POwerPC. On peut raisonnablement penser que certaines fonctions m&#234;me de MacOS X ne seront disponibles que pour les Macs Intel, et je ne serait pas surpris que MacOS X 10.6 ne soit d&#233;velopp&#233; QUE pour Intel.

Donc je dirais OK pour acheter un Tournesol, comme un coup de coeur, un machine que l'on garde pour de la bureautique, du surf, la gestion de sa biblioth&#232;que iTunes.... (d'ailleurs je vais sans doute vendre le mien d'ici la fin de l'ann&#233;e... j'attends juste de voir si Apple sors un nouvel iMac), mais &#231;a reste une "vieille" b&#233;cane


Au fait j'oubliais... Oui on peut brancher un deuxi&#232;me &#233;cran (ou un projecteur video) sur l'iMac &#224; condition d'acheter le petit boitier ad hoc (il vaut mieux se d&#233;p&#234;cher pour en trouver dans le commerce).

Ensuite un petit coup de ScreenSpannig Doctor et on utlise l'&#233;cran externe soit comme extension de bureau soit en recopie video


----------



## snowrider (1 Avril 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Hello!
> Voilà, je possède un mini intel code duo, 512 de ram, ainsi qu'un powerbook g4, 1ghz 1024 de ram. Je me sers en alternance des deux, et je dois reconnaitre que le G4 tourne aussi bien, sinon mieux que le macintel (les deux sont sous tiger).



a mon avis si tu a cette impression c'est que tu utilise des programmes non UB ( moins compatible intel donc) car pour avoir acquit recement un macbookpro c2d je peux te dire que celui ci est au moins aussi rapide qu'un powermac G5 bi 2Ghz !!! le tout sans le bruit et les 30 kilos de la bete !!!

au début je trouvais le macbookpro lent car j'ai fait l'erreur de migrer via l'assistant mes programme , apres une ré-installation de 0 clean , la vitesse était vraiment differente !!

essaye d'abord de faire un peu de menage sur le mini, ajoute peut etre de la ram effectivement ca peut bien aider , mais je ne pense pas que tu gagneras quelque chose a passer a un imac g4 ( a la rigueur un G5 2.1 Ghz avec sa carte graphique en PCIXepress ) voila mon conseil ...


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

Bobias a dit:


> Bof, "le Tournesol, ça rame", ça dépend de quel Tournesol on parle...


Je parle de celui sur lequel je travaille de temps en temps à la maison comparé à mon emac comparé à mon macook 2cd.


----------



## Bobias (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je parle de celui sur lequel je travaille de temps en temps à la maison



Oui, mais... quelle config' ??


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

800 Mhz et 750 de ram, pardon ram*e*


----------



## Bobias (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> 800 Mhz et 750 de ram, pardon ram*e*



Mouais... :rateau: Pas mal, mais elle &#233;tait facile !  

Ben moi, 1,25 Ghz et 1,5 Go de ram et quelques menus arrangements, ram*e* pas... :love:






---> On touche pas &#224; mon Tournesol, NA !!


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

Oui oui les tournseols sont formidables oui oui


----------



## titigrou (1 Avril 2007)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, concernant mon grand doute!
J'hésite vachement du coup, parce que bon y a un argument aussi en faveur d'un retour sur power pc, c'est pouvoir utiliser classic (j'ai été élevé avec un vieux mac à la maison, et j'ai récement retrouvé pleins de jeux auxquels je jouait, et ils ne fonctionnent que sous classic...). J'hésite vraiment. Bien sur, quand je parle de prendre un tournesol, c'est un modèle 1,25 GHZ, je pense que un 700 ghz serait beaucoup trop lent...


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2007)

Tu prends un PPC dans un coins, au cas ou, et tu gardes ton Intel... avec 1Go, de RAM


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu prends un PPC dans un coins, au cas ou, et tu gardes ton Intel... avec 1Go, de RAM



Tout à fait d'accord, voir même un Mac Mini 1.42, qui reste une petite machine sympa.


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, voir même un Mac Mini 1.42, qui reste une petite machine sympa.


 
Si tu es un peu patient, je mettrai mon iMac G4 en vente avant la fin de cette année.

Une vraie pièce de collection qui comporte ma signature à l'intérieur de la coque hémi-sphérique sous forme de mon pseudo et mon avatar  MacGéens!  

Par rapport à un Mac mini, ce G4 présente l'avantage de pouvoir démarrer sous OS9, alors que le Mac mini ne sait qu'utiliser MacOS 9 via Classic....


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2007)

Pas faux, par contre le Mini prend moins de place et consomme moins. Et puis tu peux choisir ton écran


----------



## titigrou (2 Avril 2007)

Le truc c'est que j'ai déjà un écran apple 20 pouces, et donc le tournesol tournerait avec un écran supplémentaire, pour faire du bi écran!
J'ai un plan pour avoir un g4 1,25 à 500 euros, un 17 pouces, je me tatte vraiment à revendre le mini... j'ai peur de regretter... Mais bon mon utilisation est très classique, du surf, un peu de photoshop mais vraiment un peu, et itunes iphoto...


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Le truc c'est que j'ai déjà un écran apple 20 pouces, et donc le tournesol tournerait avec un écran supplémentaire, pour faire du bi écran!
> J'ai un plan pour avoir un g4 1,25 à 500 euros, un 17 pouces, je me tatte vraiment à revendre le mini... j'ai peur de regretter... Mais bon mon utilisation est très classique, du surf, un peu de photoshop mais vraiment un peu, et itunes iphoto...



As-tu vraiment besoin du bi-écran ? Sachant que ça allourdi pas mal le boulot de la puce graphique quand même ...

Parce que si tu déjà un mini Intel, tu peux mettre un deuxième mini G4, un KVM switch2 de Belkin (partage l'écran, le clavier, la souris, des hauts-parleurs entre les deux machines).


----------



## titigrou (2 Avril 2007)

Pour le bi écran, non je n'en ai pas une utilité réelle, c'est un plus disons... mais si ça doit ralentir la machine sérieusement, alors il est clair que je ne m'en servirai pas... j'avoue que c'est un point auquel je n'avais pas songé!
Le truc, c'est que, c'est bête, mais je trouve le tournesol superbe, et j'ai toujours révé d'en avoir un, puis vu que le macintel me décoit, du point de vue rapidité je veux dire, je compare toujours par rapport à mon powerbook, l'alternative tournesol G4 est assez tentante!


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Pour le bi écran, non je n'en ai pas une utilité réelle, c'est un plus disons... mais si ça doit ralentir la machine sérieusement, alors il est clair que je ne m'en servirai pas... j'avoue que c'est un point auquel je n'avais pas songé!
> Le truc, c'est que, c'est bête, mais je trouve le tournesol superbe, et j'ai toujours révé d'en avoir un, puis vu que le macintel me décoit, du point de vue rapidité je veux dire, je compare toujours par rapport à mon powerbook, l'alternative tournesol G4 est assez tentante!



Je me suis posé la même question car j'avais besoin de trois machines. Un de bureau pour les tâches classiques (et surtout pour l'utilisation de  mon amie), une plus pour les films et la TNT, et la dernière comme serveur web. J'aurais bien pris un tournesol mais in fine ça prend quand même de la place et puis j'ai aussi pensé à ma consommation électrique. In finé je me retrouve avec 3 mini G4, et ça tient tout sur un seul bureau avec mon Powerbook (le mini serveur n'as pas d'écran).

Mais c'est sur qu'un iMac G4 17" ou 20" ça en jête (quoique le 17" fait un peu petit aujourd'hui). Les 20" sont par contre plus rares ...


----------



## titigrou (2 Avril 2007)

Niveau consommation c'est vraiment excessif? parce que à entendre tout le monde parler, ç'est pire qu'un pc! 
Le paramètre place est certes important, et en y repenssant, ca risque de me manger une bonne place du bureau... mais bon le bras articulé est très pratique! je craque!!!!


----------



## Mafsou (2 Avril 2007)

Je comprends tout &#224; fait que tu puisses avoir envie de craquer pour un tournesol... C'est vrai que &#231;a a de la gueule comme bestiole! 

Parcontre, de l&#224; &#224; revendre ton Mini Intel... Perso, je ne le ferais pas. Un tournesol en plus pour te faire plaisir, pourquoi pas oui, mais &#224; la place d'un Intel... :sick:

Pour avoir eu un Mini G4, et pour utiliser encore aujourd'hui un PB 12' 1,5Ghz et des MacIntel, le G4 tourne bien ok, mais il y a tout de m&#234;me une sacr&#233;e diff&#233;rence niveau perf'... D&#233;j&#224; aujourd'hui la diff&#233;rence est l&#224;, et le prob c'est qu'elle risque de s'accentuer avec le temps, au fur et &#224; mesure de l'optimisation des applis.


----------



## titigrou (2 Avril 2007)

Ben le truc, c'est que je suis un misérable étudiant, et je peux pas sortir 500 euros comme ça d'un coup... même en mangeant des pates tous les jours! lol donc si je veux le tournesol, faut que je revende le mini...


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Ben le truc, c'est que je suis un misérable étudiant, et je peux pas sortir 500 euros comme ça d'un coup... même en mangeant des pates tous les jours! lol donc si je veux le tournesol, faut que je revende le mini...



Il faut arrêter de manger alors !!!

Ce serait dommage quand même.


----------



## DrFatalis (2 Avril 2007)

" Léopard fonctionnera sur un G4"
Tiens donc, c'est bien d'être dans le secret des dieux...
J'ai de TRES gros doutes sur le fonctionnement de Leopard "à 100 %" sur un G4, voire un G5...
On risque de se retrouver avec un Leopard "lite" qui sera incapable de faire tourner les prochains imovie ou keynote... 
En sortant Leopard en toute fin de primptemps, cela permettra aux gars du marketing de mieux faire passer la pilule de "l'obsolescence" des G4 et G5... Je vois cela d'ici: "songez y, cela fait plus d'un an que nous sommes passé à Intel... et blablabla..."


----------



## lifenight (2 Avril 2007)

Si tu gaves la m&#233;moire de ton mac mini, il va tourner d'enfer, 512 mb c'est vraiment juste, la diff&#233;rence entre tes deux machines se situe l&#224;, osx a besoin de 1go de ram pour &#234;tre &#224; l'aise, puis l&#233;opard risque d'am&#233;liorer les performances des machines &#224; base de cpu intel, ce serait un peu dr&#244;le de retourner sur une vieille machine par coup de coeur sans savoir si l&#233;opard va tourner dessus.


----------



## titigrou (2 Avril 2007)

Ben oui c'est ce dont j'ai peur aussi...
Enfin bon Keynote je m'en sers de temps en temps et la version actuelle me convient très bien, je ne vois pas quoi y approter de plus, ce n'est donc pas cela qui va m'arreter...
Photoshop fonctionne aussi très bien sur un G4, en version CS2, bien sur la CS3 aura je pense quelques soucis!!!
J'ai de grosse hésitations, mais j'ai tellement envie d'une demi sphère sur mon bureau!!
Mais bon arreter de manger pour ça, quand même (même si ça me ferai pas de mal!)


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2007)

Attendez OS X est quand même pas trop optimisé. Je suis qu'un G4 bien équipé suffira


----------



## titigrou (3 Avril 2007)

C'est bête, mais même en me disant que le tournesol sera suffisant pour mon utilisation, dès que Léopard va sortir je vais le vouloir... et j'ai peur que ce soit pareil pour les futurs logiciels... du genre CS3 (juste un exemple...). Je suis trop dans le flou!


----------



## Mafsou (3 Avril 2007)

Dans ce cas patiente un peu avant de faire une boulette... Y'a rien d'urgent, t'as quand même une bonne machine! Attends un p'tit peu, Leopard arrivera vite maintenant, tu pourras voir comment ça tourne sur un G4 et te faire un avis plus objectif à ce moment là!


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Attendez OS X est quand même pas trop optimisé. Je suis qu'un G4 bien équipé suffira



Je voulais dire pas trop mal optimisé !


----------



## kitetrip (7 Avril 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos réponses, concernant mon grand doute!
> J'hésite vachement du coup, parce que bon y a un argument aussi en faveur d'un retour sur power pc, c'est pouvoir utiliser classic (j'ai été élevé avec un vieux mac à la maison, et j'ai récement retrouvé pleins de jeux auxquels je jouait, et ils ne fonctionnent que sous classic...). J'hésite vraiment. Bien sur, quand je parle de prendre un tournesol, c'est un modèle 1,25 GHZ, je pense que un 700 ghz serait beaucoup trop lent...



Le conseil que je peux te donner est de laisser les avant derniers logiciels sur ton futur Tournesol... Les nouveaux sont beaucoups plus gourmants en performances et n'apportent au final que quelques petites fonctions. Par exemple, je suis toujours sous 10.4.8, avec la suite iLife 4, Photoshop CS... 

Bref je garde les logiciels d'époque. Une copine a également un Tournesol et elle a mis toutes les logiciels les plus récents, je peux te dire que le mien reste beaucoup plus rapide


----------



## Goliath (7 Avril 2007)

...RAM... un vrai problème de 'collaboration'!

:sleep:


----------

